# blue screen crash dump



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

i am running a toshiba laptop with windows 7 and i constantly get blue screen crash dumps every time i use my computer (no know source of cause just does it randomly). can someone just plz give me a list of steps i can do to fix the problem? i already reinstalled windows twice and it didnt help.


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

At what point does it blue screen? While windows is loading?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please follow these instructions:http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708

Post the resulting .zip file here

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

heres the zip


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

For some reason the collection application did not pick up any minidumps. Can you check *C:\Windows\Minidump* and upload anything you find there.

If there is nothing there and you have definitely got bluescreens then can you check the settings mentioned in this post to see if your system is set up correctly to collect dump files when it Blue Screens.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to link the post to check the Dump File settings. It is here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2687596


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

i found 3 items but its not letting me upload them it says i need permission. how can i upload them as an administrator?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Copy them to the desktop then upload them from the desktop. And yes.. 3 items does sound right - I had a look in your event logs and there were 3 BSOD events mentioned.


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

it wouldnt let me upload them individualy so i compressed them in a zip


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

A few possible causes:

*1. * Two out of date drivers:

```
[font=lucida console]
[B]AGRSM.sys [/B]   Tue Nov 11 03:56:37 [COLOR=Red]2008[/COLOR] (49184BA5)
[B]Rtnic[COLOR=Red]xp[/COLOR].sys[/B]  Sat May 31 03:12:11 [COLOR=Red]2008[/COLOR] (4840194B)[/font]
```
I find the second one especially suspicious because of the mention of XP in the name - XP drivers do not work well with Vista/7 at all.

*AGRSM.sys -* Toshiba Dial Up modem. Update from Toshiba: http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp?nav=Download

*Rtnicxp.sys -* Realtek Networking Driver; update from Toshiba (same link as above)


*2. * The oldest dump file was a *0x24*; signifying a NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM error a.k.a. a Hard Drive error.

Run Checkdisk: START -> type *cmd.exe* right-click on cmd.exe in the list and select *Run as Administrator* -> type *chkdsk /r /f* and select Yes when it asks if you want to do it on next re-boot. Note it will likely take several hours depending on the size of your drive.


*3. * Given the randomness of the BSODs it is likely that it is a hardware error.

The latest BSOD (0x1000008E {c0000005,,,}) has the 1st parameter c0000005 which means STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION a.k.a. a Memory Access Error.

Based on this I think you should run a RAM test.


reventon said:


> *Memtest - Instructions:*
> 
> Download the ISO (or the .exe for USB drives) from here http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
> 
> ...


Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jul  6 11:30:02.549 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:02.052
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 8e17487c, 996c1b8c, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!xxxSendMessageTimeout+1cf )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jul  6 10:20:26.421 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:27.546
BugCheck 1000007F, {8, 801c6000, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+7 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jul  6 10:17:06.233 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:20.718
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/font]
```


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

when i try to open the image file on imgburn it says its not compatible. ive been useing the computer for a few days now and it hasnt crashed yet. if i have anymore problems ill try to run the ram test again.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

> when i try to open the image file on imgburn it says its not compatible. ive been useing the computer for a few days now and it hasnt crashed yet. if i have anymore problems ill try to run the ram test again.


In that case; if you have to run a memtest use the exe for USB drives instead of the ISO.


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

so i download the exe, put it on a usb drive, and run it from startup?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes. Most modern laptops have the capability to boot from USB.


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

so how do i run it from startup? lol


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

What's your exact laptop model? I will see if I can find exact instructions (it varies by model)


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

its a toshiba satellite m55-s1001


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, it looks like it might not be able to boot from USB (it is older than I thought it was). Press F12 on start up to get the boot options but it might not have the USB option and you may have to use the CD.

An alternative to ImgBurn is Iso Recorder: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/W7.htm


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

so now i got some issues. my display driver says it stoped resopnding but fixed the problem, the thing is it didnt. i get a black screen for a little while then it comes back to normal then the mouse moves extremely slow. after five mins of waiting i crash. my first crash was just a blue screen, no writings. but now it does the same process over and over but with a normal blue screen crash dump. iim on my office computer now because i cannot use my lap top for the time being. should i still run the memtest or should i follow some new instructions?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply, can you give us a status update on anything that has happened since.

Still run the memtest, as a memory fault could cause all that.


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

so press f12 a million times at startup and it doesnt work. f2 works but not f12. is there a way i can set the disk to run at the next startup?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

> so press f12 a million times at startup and it doesnt work. f2 works but not f12. is there a way i can set the disk to run at the next startup?


Sorry, F12 was just a guess on my part. Every model is different. Where does F2 take you to? If it is BIOS select the *Boot Priority* section and make sure the CD drive is at the top of the list.


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

f12 says boot selection menu and f2 is setup bios. i put cd to the top of the list and i still cant get it to work. i was having trouble with the memtest download, which one do i download from the link you gave me?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Direct link to ISO: http://www.memtest.org/download/4.10/memtest86+-4.10.iso.zip

You then use Iso Recorder to burn the ISO (inside the zip file) to the CD.

Iso Recorder: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/W7.htm


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

so i run the memtest and after it finished with like 40,000,000 error counts i click reboot cuz it seems like it finished and jus suck on that screen. when i did that my computer screen turned black ( typical thing my computer has been doing). i do a force shutdown and now i cant login without my display driver ******* up again. do u think i aborted to early on the memtest?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

> so i run the memtest and after it finished with like 40,000,000 error counts i click reboot cuz it seems like it finished and jus suck on that screen. when i did that my computer screen turned black ( typical thing my computer has been doing). i do a force shutdown and now i cant login without my display driver ******* up again. do u think i aborted to early on the memtest?


That memtest result is definitely not good. Your RAM needs to be replaced as it is looking as it is the root of your problems (bad RAM can cause graphics errors too).


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

so should i take it in for repairs?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

If you do not know how to replace the RAM yourself then yes. Make sure you tell them about the memtest errors.


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

ok.
thank you for your help anyways, much appreciated.


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

im back again with the same problem. i got the ram replaced at compusa and im still having the blue screen errors.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Run the memtest again - if it still shows errors with the new RAM then your motherboard is faulty.


----------



## tomwall64 (Jun 15, 2008)

i was told that the motherboard was faulty. what r my options if i do get errors on the test?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Replace the motherboard. That is basically the only option to fix it if it is a Motherboard error.


----------

